# Charcoal denatured raw meats



## Meng Xiong (Jan 21, 2009)

Recently, I was given a number to a local company who sells bulk raw meat. I picked up about 70lbs for chicken and beef for dirt cheap, and when I got home and read the label on the beef it said "not for human consumption - product has been charcoal denatured." I was told this company is the supplier of meats for the local zoos and grey hound racers.

I'd never seen or heard of that before and upon doing some research it seems to be common practice and most folks seem to feed their dogs with charcoal denatured meats with no prob. What do you raw feeders think?


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

I've bought ground meat from the local meat packer with charcoal added (not suited for human consumption) to use for tracking. No problems


----------



## Tanya Beka (Aug 12, 2008)

Meat can be denatured for various reasons, one of which is that it is fit for animals, but not humans. Another is that it is condemned and not fit for any consumption.

http://ecfr.gpoaccess.gov/cgi/t/tex...v8&view=text&node=9:2.0.2.1.25.0.22.25&idno=9


----------



## Terrasita Cuffie (Jun 8, 2008)

Supposedly dog food companies use denatured meats. Personally, I went to human grade meat to get away from chemical additives that could be in pet foods so I probably wouldn't touch it.

T


----------

